# 3'c's Apa (chinook, Centennial, Columbus) Recipe



## eclessia (1/12/11)

3'C's APA (Chinook, Centennial, Columbus)

Anyone got a good recipe for a BIAB APA to feature these excellent hops?

Shooting for about 5.5 - 6.5% and I'd like to use Maris Otter as the base.


----------



## petesbrew (1/12/11)

eclessia said:


> 3'C's APA (Chinook, Centennial, Columbus)
> 
> Anyone got a good recipe for a BIAB APA to feature these excellent hops?
> 
> Shooting for about 5.5 - 6.5% and I'd like to use Maris Otter as the base.


Okay I haven't used columbus in this one, but it's still awesome.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1161


----------



## donburke (1/12/11)

eclessia said:


> 3'C's APA (Chinook, Centennial, Columbus)
> 
> Anyone got a good recipe for a BIAB APA to feature these excellent hops?
> 
> Shooting for about 5.5 - 6.5% and I'd like to use Maris Otter as the base.




why stop at 3 ? 

my brother in law had requested a hoppy beer, so thats what i made for him, it ended up a cracker

Recipe: FIVE CHOPS
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.95 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 68.10 % 
1.25 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 21.55 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.17 % 
0.25 kg Carapils (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.31 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 0.86 % 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (60 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (20 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (20 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (20 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
5.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Columbus [14.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.80 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Saccharification Add 32.28 L of water at 68.9 C 65.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min 76.0 C


----------



## argon (1/12/11)

eclessia said:


> 3'C's APA (Chinook, Centennial, Columbus)
> 
> Anyone got a good recipe for a BIAB APA to feature these excellent hops?
> 
> Shooting for about 5.5 - 6.5% and I'd like to use Maris Otter as the base.


With those hops do an IPA,;

(Just halve everything for a single batch)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Triple Hop IPA
Brewer: eclessia
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 54.70 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 42.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 14.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 87.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.50 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (Thomas Fawcetts Grain 4 86.8 % 
0.90 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 Grain 5 7.4 % 
0.45 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 6 3.7 % 
0.25 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 7 2.1 % 
80.00 g Columbus - HD 2011 [12.90 %] - Dry Hop 7 Hop 24 0.0 IBUs 
80.00 g Centennial - HD 2011 [10.90 %] - Dry Hop Hop 22 0.0 IBUs 
80.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 23 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus - HD 2011 [12.90 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 9 14.5 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 12.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial - HD 2011 [10.90 %] - Boil 30 Hop 11 9.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 12 9.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus - HD 2011 [12.90 %] - Boil 30.0 Hop 13 11.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial - HD 2011 [10.90 %] - Boil 15 Hop 14 6.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 15 6.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus - HD 2011 [12.90 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 16 7.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial - HD 2011 [10.90 %] - Boil 10 Hop 17 4.5 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus - HD 2011 [12.90 %] - Boil 10.0 Hop 18 5.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus - HD 2011 [12.90 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 20 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial - HD 2011 [10.90 %] - Boil 0. Hop 19 0.0 IBUs 
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 10 - 
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
4.00 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 21 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 12.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Rest Add 33.88 l of water at 73.2 C 66.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Drain mash tun, Batch sparge with 2 steps (16.47l, 16.47l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
estimated mash ph 5.26



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: Boil times dropped off
HD is hopsdirect
NB is Niko brew


----------



## eclessia (1/12/11)

Thanks gents those both look excellent. 

Argon perfect - that's exactly what I was looking for! I reckon I'll run with that. 

I reckon that 5 chops looks ace too donburke.

Maybe I should try a franken-brew too - redskin grain bill with the 5 chops hop schedule.


----------

